# Hard Drive Says No Media in disk management



## grazhopper (Feb 28, 2012)

So I used to have a mac but now have a PC, I dont think I ever reformatted once I got my new PC. My problem is when I plug in my External HDD in it comes up in disk management but reads 'No Media' and shows no allocated spaces. Ihave a feeling I have to reformat but it doesnt give me the option when in disk management. Idea? Thanks


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't think Windows can see a mac partition and vice versa.  You will have to use a third party partitioning program that will delete the existing partitions and repartition and then format as ntfs.


----------

